
The 2018 Wealthfront Career Launching Companies List - scottporad
https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-career-launching-companies-list/
======
delinhabit
Rover.com made it to the list this year! I think that's a great milestone that
we reached as a company.

If you like pets and want to be part of the future of pet care services, give
us a try. We're hiring!

~~~
madcaptenor
Are you planning to expand to cats? I could occasionally use someone to come
by and feed my cats when I'm out of town.

~~~
lonnon
We don't specifically cater to cats at Rover, but we do have people who use
Rover for drop-in and other cat care. There's a lot of folks with both dogs
and cats, and we have plenty of sitters who are happy to look after both.

And yes! We're hiring!

